# CHANGES TO WALES BOARD



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

There are gona be a few changes happening shortly to this section aka the wales boards. To make it easier for members to access and for a more streamlined area.

we intend on having 4 sections , north, south, east and west with various clinic and general sub sections. 

If anyone has any comments or suggestions please post them up


----------

